# Hardwood Heat at TSC = Hamer's pellets??  The answer......



## imacman (Aug 17, 2010)

....is yes.

I mentioned in another thread (  www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/57646/ ),  that I had sent an email to Lori Hamer, one of the owners(?) of Hamer's Wood pellets, but hadn't heard back from her....until today.

I asked her to comment on whether the Hardwood Heat that some hearth.com members saw at Tractor Supply recently were, in fact, the same ones as we saw at Home Depot last winter.  I also invited her to join us here on the forum, and asked if it was OK if I posted her reply.  Well, she didn't say I couldn't, so here it is:

"Pete,
Thank you for your kind comments about our pellet fuel.  Hamer’s Hot Ones is our premium grade hardwood pellet fuel which goes through rigorous testing at our on site labs to ensure a high quality pellet on a consistent basis. 
We do private label for various groups and who we sell to changes each season. 
Since it is a private label for our customers, we do not promote that Hamer makes it.  However, it seems that you already know we make the Hardwood Heat brand which as you mentioned is being sold in some Tractor Supply stores.
From time to time, we have sold to Home Depot stores but it has not been the Hardwood Heat brand.
We are interested in chatting with people on line about our pellet fuel and will plan on visiting the website you mentioned.
Kind regards,
Lori Hamer
Hamer Pellet Fuel"


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Pete! Reading between the lines would make me *think* there bagging the *Winter Warms* as well. Also sold at HD!


----------



## WoodPorn (Aug 17, 2010)

This is like Pellet Fuel Forenzics!  Huh, PFF instead of PFI? which would you choose?

Nice work imacman!


----------



## imacman (Aug 17, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> ....Reading between the lines would make me *think* there bagging the *Winter Warms* as well. Also sold at HD!



Yes, me too.  Hopefully, we'll see someone from Hamer's come on the forum, and we can ask that question.


----------



## schoondog (Aug 18, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing Pete! Reading between the lines would make me *think* there bagging the *Winter Warms* as well. Also sold at HD!



Well that explains alot. Don't know if you remember the thread last year but I bought some Winter Warmth from HD last year and was "amazed at the blaze", those babie really performed well! I really am considering the Hardwood Heats from TSC. At least a ton @ $220. Maybe I'll stop tomorrow and check out the situation again.

Schoondog


----------



## schoondog (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok I'm confused now. My bud went to BT Enterprise today and picked up a couple tons of Okies. ( He says thats the place to go for pellets, great folks) He also  grabbed 3 bags of Hamers for me. I dropped by the local TSC and picked up a bag of Hardwood Heats to compare by sight and smell, figured that since they are a Hamer product it should be close to the same. They are not. Smell different and the Hamers appear smaller overall. Color and texture are close though again not the same. I know this is not a scientific test, just did it for my own interest. When I told the kid at the counter of TSC that Hardwoods are  Hamer product he said they are not, they are a Lignetic made product. I came in from the garage and reread imacmans response from Lori Hamer and I trust she knows who  she sells her pellets to ! So I wonder if these pellets that are being made for the box stores are way different than what the pellet manufacturer markets as there own ? Or perhaps since both Hamers and Lignetics are both in West Virginia are they sharing raw materials or manufacturing floor space to satisfy boxes big orders? Or  is the kid at TSC just full of @&$# ??   I suppose it doesn't matter much, folks here seem to like the Hardwood Heat and Hamers so either way I feel pretty good about purchasing a few tons of either product.

Schoondog


----------



## imacman (Aug 22, 2010)

schoondog said:
			
		

> .....When I told the kid at the counter of TSC that Hardwoods are  Hamer product he said they are not, they are a Lignetic made product. I came in from the garage and reread imacmans response from Lori Hamer and I trust she knows who  she sells her pellets to !.....



OK, lemme see....a kid who works at TSC, or one of the owners of the company.....I think I know who I'd believe.

Schoon, just remember all the people that we read about on this forum that come back from the big box stores, with stories from store employees that tell them that "all the pellets are the same"....remember those?


----------



## schoondog (Aug 22, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> schoondog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. I was really referring to the fact that the pellets were different. Sorta incidental that the kid referenced lignetics not Hamers. I thought the pellets would match up a little more physically. He was so sure of himself we "had words" over who made the pellet. He was absolutly positive Lignetic made em. Just mad me think a little when I noticed the physical indifferences when I got home.  

Schoondog


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 22, 2010)

schoondog said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hamer has 2 pellet plants, Mt. Hope and Elkins. If you go to the hamer site the even say that each plant has a slightly different pellet.

http://www.hamerpellet.com/operations.htm

I have only seen the Elkins in CT. But maybe the Hardwood heats are from the Mt. Hope plant and also look different. I highly doubt that Lignetics has anything to do with them and the kid is mistaking or misinformed. AFAIK Lignetics only markets there brands. They were probably confused by the Pres to logs brand that is a Lignetics product. Like Pete is saying, I don't trust what they say at the BB stores. We have heard some extremely funny stories coming from them. Most actually think they are all the same and it doesn't matter whats on the bag. They make me laugh everytime I ask about pellets. I have fun with them when I go in. 

I am really sure a Hamer rep would not take credit for something they had nothing to do with. Think of the recoarse if they took credit and it was a crap pellet. Not good for there rep. So I think its a safe bet and these are made by a Hamer plant. Just not sure which one??

Like you said Schoondog, There are lots of peeps saying good stuff about the Harwood Heats. Probably a safe bet they are going to perform very well for you. I would be getting them if I could find some!


----------



## schoondog (Aug 22, 2010)

Jay,   
  That is probably true, didn't realize there are 2 Hamer plants.  I too truly do get a kick out of salespeople at these big stores. Think I will get at least a ton of Hardwoods soon.

Schoondog


----------



## happyandwarm (Jan 2, 2011)

Over Christmas were discussing differences in pellets and the topic of Hamer's vs. Hardwood Heat came up.  I shared what I had learned here about the different plants and also about the letter from Lori Hamer.  

 If you go to the Hamer's website, it talks about the differences between the pellets put out at their two plants.  Looks like one makes the Hot Ones and one makes the private label ones...at least that's the way it looks to me, since one has hardwood blends and the other is all oak. 

http://hamerpellet.com/operations.htm

Well...my sister in Maryland has become a regular sleuth about this.  She sent me this link from an ad for her local feed store.  They call their Hardwood Heat Hamer's Hardwood Heat in their ads (I think Statesman is because they are a Southern States affiliate now) -- and it shows that they are made of a hardwood blend.  

http://www.themillofbelair.com/lawn/lawnpelletstovefuel.php

Last, but not least...she found this which shows that Hamer's owns the trademark logo for Hardwood Heat.  

http://www.trademarkia.com/hardwood-heat-74736280.html

I am new at this and do not know how to make things link...so you will just have to cut and paste the info.  Just thought it was worth sharing.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 2, 2011)

Interesting links you posted(and they work fine!) 

I clinked the last link and then clicked the highlited in blue Hamer pel. The next page came up with all there brands on file.

http://www.trademarkia.com/company-hamer-pellet-fuel-company-537317-page-1-2

AMERICAN FREEDOM WOOD PELLETS = Anyone heard of these?

Cool!


----------



## EZsteve (Jan 3, 2011)

happyandwarm said:
			
		

> Over Christmas were discussing differences in pellets and the topic of Hamer's vs. Hardwood Heat came up.  I shared what I had learned here about the different plants and also about the letter from Lori Hamer.
> 
> If you go to the Hamer's website, it talks about the differences between the pellets put out at their two plants.  Looks like one makes the Hot Ones and one makes the private label ones...at least that's the way it looks to me, since one has hardwood blends and the other is all oak.
> 
> ...





hey happyandwarm, I see you live in Richmond just wanted to check with you and see what kind of pellet leads you have. What kind you use? where you get them and how much? Any info you can give me i would appreciate it.


----------



## happyandwarm (Jan 3, 2011)

I just bought my first stove this year from Hearth and Home Shoppe in Mechanicsville.  I bought it from them in the summertime and they were running a special deal where one ton of free pellets was included.  
 I'm still working on that first free ton, so I cannot give you an accurate cost.  The pellets they included in the deal were the Hamer's Hot Ones.  

Not knowing anything about pellet differences before this, I had no idea if the Hamer's were good, average, or poor (and I had not yet found this site or the pellet review sites), so I decided to run some 'tests' -- burning the TSC Hardwood Heat pellets to see how they compared.  The last bag of TSC pellets that I purchased was $4.87/bag, if I remember correctly.  

I can see a difference between the two types of pellets.  The Hamer's Hot Ones leave next to no ash and never soot up the glass in my stove.  The TSC pellets and the two bags that I purchased from Lowe's (forget the brand name now) don't burn nearly as cleanly.  Of the three, the Lowe's ones were the worst for ash and soot.  The Lowe's ones burned up really quickly, too. To use them up, I just ended up mixing them with the Hamer's at about a 3 Hamer's: 1 Lowe's ratio.  That helped...but I know now that if I don't get to Mechanicsville to pick up my pellets sometime, I will be willing to use the TSC pellets, but not the Lowe's ones.  

I am going to stick with Hearth and Home, as they will store them for me at no charge and they are between my house and work, so not a big deal to pick them up from them on my way home once a week.  They will let me pick up as many or as few bags as I wish, so I typically pick up a week's worth at a time.  That way, I don't have to worry about moisture, storage issues, etc.  Once I have a price on them, I will let you know.  

What do you use?


----------



## hinkle (Mar 26, 2013)

Seeing if I can bump this old thread, I just found a few of these bags at TSC, 4.69/bag ~230/ton didn't take a mental image. I was just burning Lignetics sold from Busy Beaver, closest available to me, and they do not look the same. The Hardwood heats are thinner and darker.

They are not the Statesman bag, but look very similar.
http://www.southernstates.com/catalog/p-2084-statesman-hardwood-pellet-fuel-40lb.aspx

Bag I just poured in. At the bottom is says
DIST. BY
Tractor Supply
Nashville, TN 37217

Are they still the Hamer brand? Heat and ash mean more than a name though.


----------



## Pellet-King (Mar 26, 2013)

Who knows, All I know is Hamers this years are not as good as previous years, and TS around me in Ct has NEVER sold those, all we see is chit like Instantheatless.
Around here is Hathorn Agway which they claim there pellets are Hamer's


----------



## vakory (Mar 26, 2013)

happyandwarm said:


> I am going to stick with Hearth and Home, as they will store them for me at no charge and they are between my house and work, so not a big deal to pick them up from them on my way home once a week. They will let me pick up as many or as few bags as I wish, so I typically pick up a week's worth at a time. That way, I don't have to worry about moisture, storage issues, etc. Once I have a price on them, I will let you know.


Hi, Neighbor! That's where I purchased my stove too, except, they're now selling Turmans.  Would love to find out if they have anymore Hamers so I can compare the two.  

(And, yes, I really enjoy being able to pick up as few or as many bags as I want.  I usually grab six bags every Saturday.)


----------



## Rob Kav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi guys I hope that this finds you all well.I went to TSC last Saturday and picked up 10 bags of pellets and was not able to find out much about themafter doing a bit of searching here.I am fairly sure I saw a picture of the bag in an earlier thread.The bag is labled premium pellets It has wood pellet fuel and written under that It is distributed by AgriRecycle inc and they are out of Boliver MO .It is a white bag with some evergreens in the backround.I paid just under 50 bucks for the 10 bags.I am pretty happy with them but was curious if anyone has any thoughts on how they perform as it is the shoulder season here in western NY.Thanks in advance for any input.Rob


----------



## jack kunicki (Mar 26, 2013)

Rob Kav said:


> Hi guys I hope that this finds you all well.I went to TSC last Saturday and picked up 10 bags of pellets and was not able to find out much about themafter doing a bit of searching here.I am fairly sure I saw a picture of the bag in an earlier thread.The bag is labled premium pellets It has wood pellet fuel and written under that It is distributed by AgriRecycle inc and they are out of Boliver MO .It is a white bag with some evergreens in the backround.I paid just under 50 bucks for the 10 bags.I am pretty happy with them but was curious if anyone has any thoughts on how they perform as it is the shoulder season here in western NY.Thanks in advance for any input.Rob


Any chance of posting a picture of the bag?


----------



## Rob Kav (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Jack but sort of Tech impared here.


----------



## UMainah (Mar 27, 2013)

Rob Kav said:


> Hi guys I hope that this finds you all well.I went to TSC last Saturday and picked up 10 bags of pellets and was not able to find out much about themafter doing a bit of searching here.I am fairly sure I saw a picture of the bag in an earlier thread.The bag is labled premium pellets It has wood pellet fuel and written under that It is distributed by AgriRecycle inc and they are out of Boliver MO .It is a white bag with some evergreens in the backround.I paid just under 50 bucks for the 10 bags.I am pretty happy with them but was curious if anyone has any thoughts on how they perform as it is the shoulder season here in western NY.Thanks in advance for any input.Rob


Those are rebagged Ozark Hardwood pellets. Can't tell you anything about the quality though. You could try searching the forum.


----------



## Rob Kav (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you UMainah for the information.I will use it!Best of luck to you and yours.Rob


----------



## SurlyBob (Apr 4, 2013)

The AgriRecycle bag looks like this



Bought it at Tractor Supply around Christmas. Was the same price as the Hardwood Heats I bought in November ($4.59). I liked the Hardwood Heats. Would use them for winter (in southeast PA). Just put in a bag of AgriRecycles to test. Unfortunately not really cold enough for a decent test, but I'll get an idea about ash soon enough.


----------



## Brokenwing (Apr 5, 2013)

SurlyBob said:


> The AgriRecycle bag looks like this
> View attachment 98738
> 
> 
> Bought it at Tractor Supply around Christmas. Was the same price as the Hardwood Heats I bought in November ($4.59). I liked the Hardwood Heats. Would use them for winter (in southeast PA). Just put in a bag of AgriRecycles to test. Unfortunately not really cold enough for a decent test, but I'll get an idea about ash soon enough.


I just finished a ton of them and loved them.  Lots of heat, and little fines, as well as the ash is not to bad.  I usually have a a full ash pan after two straight weeks of burning.  For the price per ton, I would buy them again in a heartbeat, but TSC does not have them anymore!


----------

